# wie darstellen in UML



## dotlens (29. Nov 2004)

hallo

hab schon jede menge tutorials angeschaut. aber leider immernoch nicht ganz verstanden..   
und bei der Arbeit hat keiner ne Ahnung von UML, sie verlangen aber dass ich das kann 

also ich hab eine Klasse Run, die ein Frame instanziert. 
wie stell ich das in UML dar? wenn ichs von nem UM progi auslesen lasse macht er mir gar KEINE Verbindung. ist das so korrekt?

habe sogar noch n beispiel code gemacht: 

```
public class Run {

	public static void main(String[] args) {
		SpeziellesFrame frame = new SpeziellesFrame(); \\SpeziellesFrame ist eine Klasse die ich geschrieben habe
		frame.setVisible(true);
	}
}
```

danke und gruss


----------



## Sky (29. Nov 2004)

Ich denke das Problem für dein UML-Prog. ist, dass es sich bei "SpeziellesFrame" nicht um eine Instanzvariable handelt. Guck doch mal, was dein Prog hiermit macht:



```
public class Run { 
  static SpeziellesFrame frame;
 
  public static void main(String[] args) { 
    frame = new SpeziellesFrame(); \\SpeziellesFrame ist eine Klasse die ich geschrieben habe 
    frame.setVisible(true); 
  } 
}
```


----------



## dotlens (29. Nov 2004)

dann macht er eine Assoziation in einer Richtung. macht ja auch Sinn 

hab gleich noch ne Frage bezüglich Agregation
heisst soviel ich verstanden habe, dass das eine von dem anderen Abhängig ist. 
aber ist nicht jede Instanz(-Variable) von seinem schöpfer abhängig??
oder hab ich agregation falsch verstanden?


----------



## Student (30. Nov 2004)

ist kurz und knapp .. aber irgendwie ganz simpel erklärt .. ob das so komplett richtig ist kann ich leider nicht sagen, da fehlt mir etwas die kenntnis.

:arrow: http://www.lmtm.de/InformatiXTM/umljava/texte/assoziation.html

wenn jemand da eine verbesserung zu hat, dann lese ich die gerne ;-)


----------



## dotlens (1. Dez 2004)

habs gelesen. 
also wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe ist der unterschied von association, agregation, komposition nut logisch.
also im code nicht ersichtlich....

korrekt? bitte sagt ja *hoff*


----------



## Student (1. Dez 2004)

dotlens hat gesagt.:
			
		

> korrekt? bitte sagt ja *hoff*


ja  ???:L 

keine ahnung. da sollten wir noch jemand anders zu rate ziehen  8) 
ich werd aber mich da wohl nochmal einlesen müssen:  :###


----------

